

Project Review, What Would You Want To Know? - adron
http://compositecode.com/2010/11/12/project-review-what-would-you-want-to-know/
I’ve worked more than a few projects in my career. One thing that I always find sorely missing throughout many Enterprises is a follow up report of what went well and what went wrong on a project. In other words a list of successes and a list of things to improve. With that in mind I’ve put together the following survey questionnaire for the end of a project. What other items might you add that you’d want to know?
======
bediger
I would want to know two things that aren't always clear at the beginning of a
project;

1\. A 50-words-or-less summary of what the project is all about _when it's
finished_. Scope creep and lack of clarity often prevent this sort of thing at
the outset.

2\. A summary of where the requirements ultimately derive from. For instance
on a credit card processing system I worked on (I was in the 3rd "generation"
of programmers to work on it), it _seemed like_ requirements came from 6 main
drivers:

(1) Real time authorization of payments. (2) Search for previously authorized
and settled payments. (3) Refunds of payments (4) End-of-day "batch" payment
settlements (5) Crediting settled payments to customer accounts (6) The
boogey-man named "PCI DSS".

Organizing requirements under "main drivers" would really help maintenance,
and people reviewing the project.

